
The Design and Implementation of Modern Column-Oriented Database Systems (2012) [pdf] - sytelus
http://db.csail.mit.edu/pubs/abadi-column-stores.pdf
======
dang
Discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18076547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18076547).

We've gone back and forth on this, because it's a bit of an exception to HN's
"original source" rule, but acolyer's writeups add enough value to merit being
posted here in place of the papers they're commenting on.

